# Baby fat???



## Rainer (Feb 15, 2012)

I've been keeping track of Rainer's weight since I got him at 10 weeks old. From 10 weeks until I want to say 8ish months old he gained weight consistently, then slowed down after 8 months. At his highest weight he was 86lbs at 14months old. Between 14-16.5 months he dropped 5lbs. He went in for an emergency bloat + torsion surgery around 17 months and dropped an additional 3ish lbs (not too bad) during his recovery. He is now 21months old and is staying consistent around 77-78lbs. He's never been overweight and I've kept him very lean through his growth. Even at 86lbs he didn't look "fat"! So was the dramatic loss in weight (other than the surgery) just puppy weight? Has anyone else experienced this with their puppies?




Don't mind his pathetic look in this pic. We just got back from getting his rabies shot and he just wanted to lie down.


Depending on his activity, he gets 2.5 - 3 cups a day of Nature's Logic + treats throughout the day. He is also gets Feedsentials+Sh-Emp oil in the AM and (just started) Phyt'n Chance+Power of 3EA's in the evening (+1 scoop Nupro silver 2-3 times a week). If I feed him over 3 cups a day his stools get soft...


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

He looks a great weight to me! And my dogs also generally eat the same amount you are giving him and they both weigh about the same at 24" to the shoulder.

Think he'll fill out abit more around 3 years old, or at least my dogs do.


----------

